# Wilson Precision Criochoke



## zpoehler (Dec 2, 2005)

I've been looking for a gas ported choke for my SBE2 and found a company that uses the same cryogenic system as Benelli. The name of the company is Wilson Precision Products, i'm checking to see if anyone has used or heard of these chokes, they look legit and are considerably cheaper than patternmaster, $51 shipped, also if they don't have the size choke you're looking for they will make it for you. If nobody knows anything about the chokes i'll be the guinea pig and do a test run with them.

Zachary


----------

